# Using LED TV as Monitor?



## jpyumul

LED TVs are cool but make sure you are not too close when you play pc games. Too much eye strain and teary eyes. That's why the real computer monitors are still recommended for pc gaming.

No one plays 1 to 2 feet away on their tv with console games right? If it's going to be your secondary monitor forget everything I said. But if it's going to be your primary, it will just hurt your eyes more especially on browsing and reading stuff.

Oh by the way... I love LG's LED TV. They're great in my opinion.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

I'm using a 28 inches monitor right now and sitting about 4 feet away when using the keyboard. 5 to 6 feet when watch video. I do wanna use the led tv as primary. Is 4 feet a good distance on 32 inches tv?


----------



## Crazy9000

I used a 47" TV for awhile. Since you have to have it across the room, text can be hard to read. I had to set windows 7 to blow everything up 25%.

Also 1080p is pretty grainy if you sit close like you would with a PC monitor, compared to a real 30" 2560x1600 PC screen.


----------



## shaddix

You need to find a TV that does not do chroma subsampling when receiving 4:4:4 video(the vast majority do). Otherwise all your text will look like crap.

GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

I do worry that the text looks weird. Is it adjustable? My fd bought one, I gonna wait and see what the text looks like before buying it.


----------



## lilraver018

had a 32" lg at 1080p. Was fine for me. Tossed it in another room and now use a 28" 1920x1200 resolution hanns-g. I was able to read the text just fine on both monitors. i game around 1.5-2 feet away and its fine. Text is all legible. When using the xbox im around 3 feet away from the monitor.

For a room tv/monitor 28" and above is what i would go. 1080p or higher.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilraver018* 
had a 32" lg at 1080p. Was fine for me. Tossed it in another room and now use a 28" 1920x1200 resolution hanns-g. I was able to read the text just fine on both monitors. i game around 1.5-2 feet away and its fine. Text is all legible. When using the xbox im around 3 feet away from the monitor.

For a room tv/monitor 28" and above is what i would go. 1080p or higher.

lol I got the same monitor and wanna jump to 120hz LED TV.


----------



## Khmor

TV arent really 120hz, they are 60*2 so if you are thinking about 3D this aint the good choice.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Khmor* 
TV arent really 120hz, they are 60*2 so if you are thinking about 3D this aint the good choice.

Yeah, with a 120hz TV you can only set 60hz from the PC. If you want true 120hz for games and stuff, you need to get a real PC monitor.


----------



## ralexh11

not a bad idea. tv's are only good depending on the quality. look at the resolution, the higher the better.


----------



## MCBrown.CA

I've been using my Samsung 46" LED TV as a display for my sig rig on and off since I got the TV. Watching HD TV/video is definitely better on the big screen, but for web browsing, gaming, and basically anything else you would be doing on your computer, a real monitor is much preferred. The pixel density with the larger display doesn't hold a candle to the density of, say, a 23-24" LCD monitor running the same resolution.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Yeah, with a 120hz TV you can only set 60hz from the PC. If you want true 120hz for games and stuff, you need to get a real PC monitor.


Any suggestions on True 120Hz display for gaming?


----------



## Foxrun

They have a few on newegg 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...ion=3d+monitor

I just use my tv for now its not the 3d series though =( lol they came out maybe 4 months after I bought it. I say just wait for a while to see if 3d true 120hz moniters really take off and hopefully by then they will have some really nice ones


----------



## dude120

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02*


I'm using a 28 inches monitor right now and sitting about 4 feet away when using the keyboard. 5 to 6 feet when watch video. I do wanna use the led tv as primary. Is 4 feet a good distance on 32 inches tv?


I'm sitting about ~2 feet away from my haans g/I inc monitor. My eyes still seem to be pretty damn good, and I've had my monitor in this position for well over a year with a lotta use.


----------



## Foxrun

O right Im about maybe 7 feet away from my screen but my eyes suck to begin with -_-


----------

